# Can Ti manifest itself as Fi?



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

You can easily FAKE *Fi* with *Ti*, at least if you're an ENTP. It is kind of an useful manipulation tool, if done right:tongue:


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

mikan said:


> "I cry at movies, I must be a feeling type."


Lol, whoever says that is wrong. Emotions are a part of being human. Sometimes I find myself choking up during "emotional movies". Like seriously, I nearly cried at the Stephen Hawking Movie trailer. Because it was inspirational looking. Not because I actually felt like it. 



star tripper said:


> God, no. Fi would drive me crazy as I'm sure Ti would drive an FP crazy.
> 
> It's funny because I think most music falls on the Fi-Te axis, and hell, the Se-Ni axis, but I think Fe-Ti tends to be more articulate. Fi-users seem to falter when they try to find the exact clear words to describe how they feel because they abstract them. Consequently, Fi-Te songs tend to need more creativity to get their point across. Fi-Te songs are usually hard for me to understand initially until I analyze them critically. Take Bob Dylan (ISFP) and Trent Reznor (INTJ). You really need to dust off your brain to grasp their point.
> 
> Fe-Ti on the other hand seems to get to the point very clearly and concisely. I can grasp what they're trying to say immediately. Consequently their lyrics aren't quite as creatively crafted, but they're still every bit as insightful as Fi-Te. Take Sara Bareilles (ENFJ) and Neil Peart (INTP). They articulate exact emotions in a very direct way. You can recognize their observations right off the bat.


The beauty about most music based on inferior functions is that you can interpret however you like. It's more open to debate, and more personal. I can listen to Nirvana say and interpret that as however I like it to be. But if you have a song based on exterior functions, it does tend to be a lot more solid in it's meaning and reasoning. It's strange though, because when a song uses both, it does tend to be slightly harder to interpret. 

Sometimes, religious music is easier, because it's directed worship to God. But even still, sometimes it can be hard to interpret exactly what they mean. Like take the Newsboys old album, Thrive. That has some amazing imagery on it, but it can be hard to pinpoint exactly what he means.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

NTlazerman said:


> You can easily FAKE *Fi* with *Ti*, at least if you're an ENTP. It is kind of an useful manipulation tool, if done right:tongue:


You think ENTPs are good at that? ;D You're underestimating us... ;D

And it probably depends on your enneagram type also.


----------



## Negativity Bias (Jan 27, 2013)

Wontly said:


> Yeah, introverted functions are hard to explain. And sometimes it looks like I am a Introverted Thinker because of my visible Ti. But I don't understand how it sometimes looks like Introverted Feeling. I'm not the most expressive person out there, but I understand how both Fe and Fi work. Is it possible to develop both? Or am I just thinking too much?


Which do you value more, logical consistency or moral consistency? What are the goals of your various activities or pursuits?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Smallesque said:


> Which do you value more, logical consistency or moral consistency? What are the goals of your various activities or pursuits?


Hm, both are subjective to the user. Well developed Ti can come across as Fi and vice-versa. And the extroverted function backs it up. I'd have to think about which extroverted function I use more of/better (Te or Fe).

As for my values, I do have beliefs and morals, but they're incredibly subjective. I can form emotional connections with objects and people, but I also like to ask "why" and "how" I came to these conclusions. I also can take criticism and deal with it, and also have immense feelings during depression. I don't really become emotional/expressive, unless I have to.

As for Fe/Te, I'm not sure. I like people and enjoy interacting with them and can sometimes read their body language, but I don't know how to handle their issues well. I am also all for facts and efficiency and can organize things accordingly. 

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Wontly said:


> As for Fe/Te, I'm not sure. I like people and enjoy interacting with them and can sometimes read their body language, but I don't know how to handle their issues well.


When you are in such situations with "issues", or even just daily interactions, how do you handle them? Do you resort to more "tried and true" methods and just go through the motions? Or do you just give up and totally clam up when at a loss?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

ferroequinologist said:


> When you are in such situations with "issues", or even just daily interactions, how do you handle them? Do you resort to more "tried and true" methods and just go through the motions? Or do you just give up and totally clam up when at a loss?


What kind of issues? Define issues better. Social issues, inner turmoil, solving problems etc. I'm not sure I get what you mean. 

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyusaku (Mar 18, 2014)

NTlazerman said:


> You can easily FAKE *Fi* with *Ti*, at least if you're an ENTP. It is kind of an useful manipulation tool, if done right:tongue:


That's what you believe, you won't fool Fi dominants that's for sure.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Wontly said:


> What kind of issues? Define issues better. Social issues, inner turmoil, solving problems etc. I'm not sure I get what you mean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


I don't know. I was just quoting you! But I guess I have in mind my wife. She is inferior Fe, and she deals with social situations, and interpersonal conflict like in a very structured typical way. It is more like going through the motions than it is like a true Fe, which can just gush. She has emotions, but has to express them in social situations in a very formal or standard way (maybe formal is a better way). She can come off as a bit stiff to some people, but most of the time she just comes across as a bit shy--which is only partially true. All of the social niceties--small talk, etc. she is actually quite good at, but she does seem to be a bit stiff, I guess. I find it hard to put into words myself, but I can see it and recognize it in real life.  (not that that helps your situation). She's Ti-Ne, btw. I don't know how an Fi-Ne type would act in the same situations.


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Kyusaku said:


> That's what you believe, you won't fool Fi dominants that's for sure.


And we won't fool Ti-doms (and probably aux types) with our pseudo Fi, but I know many an Fe type or Te type who think I'm quite the intellectual. I don't disabuse them of that notion. :-D


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

ferroequinologist said:


> I don't know. I was just quoting you! But I guess I have in mind my wife. She is inferior Fe, and she deals with social situations, and interpersonal conflict like in a very structured typical way. It is more like going through the motions than it is like a true Fe, which can just gush. She has emotions, but has to express them in social situations in a very formal or standard way (maybe formal is a better way). She can come off as a bit stiff to some people, but most of the time she just comes across as a bit shy--which is only partially true. All of the social niceties--small talk, etc. she is actually quite good at, but she does seem to be a bit stiff, I guess. I find it hard to put into words myself, but I can see it and recognize it in real life.  (not that that helps your situation). She's Ti-Ne, btw. I don't know how an Fi-Ne type would act in the same situations.


Inferior Fe? There is no way I am Ti-Dominant. Not everything *HAS* to be a structured inner logical system for me. And I barely express myself in a structured way in public. I'd prefer not to express myself at all than do it that way or at least not in public. I'm not stiff, or shy though. I can pull of all that 'crap', but it gets a bit boring and fake after a while. I'd rather be myself, to be honest. I understand it and can use it, but I think I am better self expression tbh. But in general, I dislike emotional displays and try to avoid them, especially PDAs. 


Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## ferroequinologist (Jul 27, 2012)

Wontly said:


> Inferior Fe? There is no way I am Ti-Dominant. Not everything *HAS* to be a structured inner logical system for me. And I barely express myself in a structured way in public. I'd prefer not to express myself at all than do it that way or at least not in public. I'm not stiff, or shy though. I can pull of all that 'crap', but it gets a bit boring and fake after a while. I'd rather be myself, to be honest. I understand it and can use it, but I think I am better self expression tbh. But in general, I dislike emotional displays and try to avoid them, especially PDAs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


Hmm. So would you more say you are Te-Fi (either order)?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

ferroequinologist said:


> Hmm. So would you more say you are Te-Fi (either order)?


Maybe. Or I am stuck in an Se-Te loop. 

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyusaku (Mar 18, 2014)

ferroequinologist said:


> And we won't fool Ti-doms (and probably aux types) with our pseudo Fi, but I know many an Fe type or Te type who think I'm quite the intellectual. I don't disabuse them of that notion. :-D


Yes, it's easy to say because Te and Fe are constantly poking Ti or Fi with a stick. Fi users don't communicate with their Fi, but Ne or Se, we completely allude our feeling function, but we can feel it like a watermark beneath the auxiliary function. When you are with a fellow Fi dom you feel a sense of relief, you don't have to relay your core motivation, you can peacefully coexist without any need to engage you extroverted functions to shield or push your personality on the other.

Ne is extremely good at faking erudition. Put some random trivia at the right moment in a conversation and you will be praised as a bright individual ! All introverted judgers have an aura of thoughtfulness I think, and because we tend to have consistent and original opinions, they shine despite being more often than not far from perfect. The more I grow and use my Te the more I become aware of my tendency to rely on those shenanigans.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

No, it can't manifest as Fi. Fi and Ti, once you get down to it, are completely different because Fi is always with Te and Ti is always with Fe. If you have Ti that acts like Fi, then that throws off your functions balance. You're probably confused by the functions. Davesuperpowers on Youtube provides a quick, simple and understanding definition of the functions.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Satan Claus said:


> No, it can't manifest as Fi. Fi and Ti, once you get down to it, are completely different because Fi is always with Te and Ti is always with Fe. If you have Ti that acts like Fi, then that throws off your functions balance. You're probably confused by the functions. Davesuperpowers on Youtube provides a quick, simple and understanding definition of the functions.


How long do the videos last for?

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Afterburner said:


> No. Fi is Fi and Ti is Ti. We all use both (and every function). Fe-Ti is often mistaken for Fi.


Oh... Is THAT what it is?


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

WT_Neptune said:


> Oh... Is THAT what it is?


The one thing I can't fathom is how my feelings and ethics appear inwardly based, but so does my logic.




Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Wontly said:


> The one thing I can't fathom is how my feelings and ethics appear inwardly based, but so does my logic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The more I read on this, the less clear it seems.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

WT_Neptune said:


> The more I read on this, the less clear it seems.


Same here. For all I know, I could be a feeler in a loop, or even a thinker developing feelings.

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------

